# New to the gaff arena



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive been building rods for a long time, but am new to the gaff thing. How do these look with Turkshead knots?
Here is the latest from the rod room. I told you guys that I am Ate up with Abalone, yes, there are inlays on this gaff also!!!





































I am just playing around with this gaff, but the ones that will be for primetime are stainless hook and shank, Seeker gaff shaft and abalone inlays


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Now that's a purty gaff!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Kevin; Where can I get your DVD on Abalone? I have heard it is the Best info Source on wrapping shell

[email protected]


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

junkmansj said:


> Kevin; Where can I get your DVD on Abalone? I have heard it is the Best info Source on wrapping shell
> 
> [email protected]


I sent you an email, but you can go to my site, www.anglersenvy.com. and click on the veneer gallery. Email me for details and prices.

Kevin


----------

